# Going Shopping



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

It's that time again where I buy most the supplies for the whole year. I'm looking into a tattoo system, new wormer, and some medicines. 


Tattoo system - 

I've heard that for mini goats you have to use the 5/16 system. What else will I need with the system? Ink? My prefix for the two registries I'm in are different. So I need to make them both match or can I just do both?

Dewormer- 
A vet that bought a buckling of mine last year recommended Dectomax to me. Has anyone ever used this before?

Thanks


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I like the 5/16 size even for swiss breeds. its easy to read, and it hold five digets which in washington is great. Any un registered animals that show up at the auction have to be registered here and my herd tatoo is three letter, plus wa for born in washington so it fits perfectly. I also have two sets of prongs, this way i can have my erd tattoo in one and i can do the numbers in the other. I don;t have to constantly switch them.

beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have the 5/16 and even for standard size goats its really nice. I dont' know how big nigis ears are but I think that 5/16 should do. If it doesn't, they make .3 size.

For your tattoo prefixes, you'll have to call the breed registries and get the same prefix for both, so there is less confusion.

As far as wormers go, Dectomax is a cattle wormer that it not widely used and is still effective. Yes you can use it on goats, but I don't know what the doseage is, or what worms it treats. Fias Co farm has in on their website I think.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have the 5/16 for my Nigis. With two prongs as well (I think it is a must). I just finished all of my shopping


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you shop for the entire year in one sitting? oh boy! I am always ordering stuff throughout the year.

There is always something I need that I "forgot" or didn't know I would need. 

Right now my big item I want is a milking stand which I already have the one in mind, just waiting for my federal tax refund so I can treat myself to it 

I am not sure what i am going to do about the tatoo issue - since I have never seen it done it scares me out of my mind!

so if I do get that done I will need to purchase that as well - :hair: :sigh:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I was scared to death to tattoo. But it is SOOOOOOOOOOOO easy.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

tattooing is really easy, they scream and wiggle just like when disbudding but its quick and over soon. Just make sure you do it on paper first to make sure your letters are in the right order.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

anybody want to take a video when they tatoo? i would beforever greatful!

I am still going to try to get someone to show me or even do any kids born (if does) so I can learn by watching


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I can try and get one. but im not going to have kids till march. so it will be a few more weeks. I use a disbudding box when tattooing and i usually do it the same day. More pain but then its all done and they don;t have to be stuck in the box again.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I won't have kids till may - so that is plenty of time


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

ok i will see what i can do. I have a couple really young kids from last year to do but its been so yucky and everyones legs are all muddy so i really don;t want to do it right now. Wait till the weather warms up.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry Sarah for stealing your thread - seems like I have done this quite a bit today


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I could also take a video, I have some older kids to do as well. But I have to wait till my complete tattoo alphabet gets here =)


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

No problem Stacey! 

I'm ordering soon. Any thoughts on the wormer? I might just use Cydectin again since it works well.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*waving hand in air eager with the right answer*

"But Miss Roop Miss Roop, you can build your own milking stand!"


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lol nancy!!!

I have thought of that but we have a wooden one now that didn't stand up to the attacks of the goats. So I will get a metal one that is also more sanitary. 

Thanks for the ego boost though 


Sarah as to the wormer - yes i have heard it is a good wormer but never used it.

Very good all around wormer that is very expensive. But if I could afford it I would get it.

I don't know the dosage though, sorry.


----------

